# Divebomb silhouette decoys



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

I have 5 dozen flocked silhouette goose decoys and a carry bag. These are BRAND new still in the box! Funding other hunts. $465 firm or will return for a refund. This saves you tax and shipping. Located in Ashtabula County.


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Will be making a trip to cabelas in Avon if that helps anyone


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

$425


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

$400. Final price drop


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

$350 and I’ll take them


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Still available


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

What's the current price?


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

I'd take 375. Any lower and I'll just keep em


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Neohiohunter (Dec 7, 2015)

Ttt


----------

